# Circolare Assenti



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2014)

Mancano all appello:

Principessa
Scaredheart
PresidentLJB
Innominata
Nausicaa
Tebe
Passante

Tornino o accompagnati o con certificato e giustificazione firmata.


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

Stermy assente giustificato, ahilui:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2014)

stavo per aggiungere Calipso ma oggi rispunto' fuori,
bene, interrogata


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

tutta gente che in effetti manca parecchio, mannaggia


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

A me mancano Tesla e Passante.

Tanto.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A me mancano Tesla e Passante.
> 
> Tanto.


cavolo...tesla, è vero!


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cavolo...tesla, è vero!


Io Tesla l'ho amata veramente. Come del resto Passante. Due persone con temperamenti diversi ma in comune una grande umanità, secondo me.


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2014)

a me, manca Kid 
e anche Geko (cazzo mi ci incazzavo di brutto).
ma anche Stellina e Annuccia e anche Circe e anche...
*Quintina*.
lo so, lo so...stavo solo scherzando.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Passante e President su tutti
Ma anche gli altri


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2014)

l'unico vero desaparecido è President,gli altri bene o male si fanno vedere online.   credo semplicemente siano parecchio presi, ultimamente.

ma sono sicuro che ci osservano


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'unico vero desaparecido è President,gli altri bene o male si fanno vedere online.   credo semplicemente siano parecchio presi, ultimamente.
> 
> ma sono sicuro che ci osservano


Si logga pure Bender!!!


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutta gente che in effetti manca parecchio, mannaggia


Eh si. Parecchio. Tutti ptoprio. Anche il meraviglioso stetminator. Che malinconia


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Eh si. Parecchio. Tutti ptoprio. Anche il meraviglioso stetminator. Che malinconia


che due balle, alex
ogni volta si dovrebbero prendere le distanze altrimenti si è tuoi nemici?
eddai rilassati


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che due balle, alex
> ogni volta si dovrebbero prendere le distanze altrimenti si è tuoi nemici?
> eddai rilassati


Una domanda. Ma se non ti avessi quotato avresti risposto questo?
Io sono rilassato. Noto che peró chi nomina sterminatir mica privoca queste reazioni.  Mi spiace ma pur avendolo acritto migliaia di volte in tutte le salse vedo che é evidente che non é che sono io che non riesco a spiwgarmi. Sei tu (e molti per la veritá) che non capiaci. E questo non é vero. Non vuoi capire. Ma come funziona, spiegami, devo essere redarguito quando io nomino sterminator mentre chiunque lo può fate senza che messuno dica miente. Ma doveinchia stiamo, all,asilo? Tu puoi fare questo. Tu no perché sei in casrigo? Ma scherzi o cosa?


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

Tesla una donna speciale, Passante un vero signore, delicato, dritto al punto, Nausicaa un mistero lasciarci cosi, mah, speriamo stiano tutti bene, ma mi manca pure Sienne, tanto, anche se manca da poco, mi preoccupo.

:rotfl:


----------



## emme76 (20 Maggio 2014)

Nessuno ha sentito la mia mancanza :-(


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

io vorrei rileggere qui Persa, Mailea, Giusy, Lettrice, La Lupa, Asudem, Brugola, Angelodelmale, Confusa, Bruja... Che strano, tutte donne....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> io vorrei rileggere qui Persa, Mailea, Giusy, Lettrice, La Lupa, Asudem, Brugola, Angelodelmale, Confusa, Bruja... Che strano, tutte donne....


Bé una già la leggi
La lupa anch'io


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

scusa ma nell'altro forum non scrivi più?
c'è ancora? l'ultima volta che ci sono stata grazie al link me ne sono pentita amaramente


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

A me manca Nobody anche se è assente solo da 2 giorni 

Passante è stato l'unico quando ho salutato per andarmene dal forum che mi ha risposto e mi ha contattata. Così come Kid era stato uno dei pochi a restarmi vicino apertamente quando era un problema anche solo nominarmi...si è beccato pure degli insulti per questo, poveraccio  Sì, mi manca anche lui. Più come amico che come utente del forum però.
Fabry un altro che mi ha sempre sostenuta con le sue parole tranquille e sensate...ma recentemente aveva scritto poco.

Vabbè, una botta di malinconia stasera. Non posso nemmeno dire che sia il ciclo perché non ce l'ho.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A me manca Nobody anche se è assente solo da 2 giorni
> 
> Passante è stato l'unico quando ho salutato per andarmene dal forum che mi ha risposto e mi ha contattata. Così come Kid era stato uno dei pochi a restarmi vicino apertamente quando era un problema anche solo nominarmi...si è beccato pure degli insulti per questo, poveraccio  Sì, mi manca anche lui. Più come amico che come utente del forum però.
> Fabry un altro che mi ha sempre sostenuta con le sue parole tranquille e sensate...ma recentemente aveva scritto poco.
> ...


Mi accodo per quel che riguarda Passante. Ho avuto bisogno di lui e c'é stato come mai avrei potuto immaginare. Un uomo raro. Spero torni presto.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi accodo per quel che riguarda Passante. Ho avuto bisogno di lui e c'é stato come mai avrei potuto immaginare. *Un uomo raro*. Spero torni presto.


profondo , elegante , intelligente e spiritoso


----------



## Fabry (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A me manca Nobody anche se è assente solo da 2 giorni
> 
> Passante è stato l'unico quando ho salutato per andarmene dal forum che mi ha risposto e mi ha contattata. Così come Kid era stato uno dei pochi a restarmi vicino apertamente quando era un problema anche solo nominarmi...si è beccato pure degli insulti per questo, poveraccio  Sì, mi manca anche lui. Più come amico che come utente del forum però.
> Fabry un altro che mi ha sempre sostenuta con le sue parole tranquille e sensate...ma recentemente aveva scritto poco.
> ...


Mi hai evocato ed io rispondo   ciao a te carissima e ciao a tutti, anche se mi sono autoescluso leggo sempre il forum, l'ho sempre detto che questo forum da dipendenza....:smile:


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mi hai evocato ed io rispondo   ciao a te carissima e ciao a tutti, anche se mi sono autoescluso leggo sempre il forum, l'ho sempre detto che questo forum da dipendenza....:smile:


Fabry!! Ma sei un mito... come hai fatto  ???

Ma sai che mi hai tirato su all'improvviso?! Mi era venuto un momento di malinconia pensando a certe assenze... e sei arrivato tu! Che bello


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bé una già la leggi
> La lupa anch'io


e sarebbe?
a me non risuta


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma nell'altro forum non scrivi più?
> c'è ancora? l'ultima volta che ci sono stata grazie al link me ne sono pentita amaramente


se leggessi ho scritto che vorrei legger *ancora qui su questo forum*. Quindi, che c'entra l'altro forum?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

emme76 ha detto:


> Nessuno ha sentito la mia mancanza :-(


Ciao emme come stai ?


----------



## Fabry (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Fabry!! Ma sei un mito... come hai fatto  ???
> 
> Ma sai che mi hai tirato su all'improvviso?! Mi era venuto un momento di malinconia pensando a certe assenze... e sei arrivato tu! Che bello


Ho appena acceso il pc e come al solito ho dato un'occhiata al forum e visto che mi hai ricordato ho colto l'occasione per salutarti:up:


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ho appena acceso il pc e come al solito ho dato un'occhiata al forum e visto che mi hai ricordato ho colto l'occasione per salutarti:up:


ciao Fabry


----------



## Fabry (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ciao Fabry


Ciao Alex


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> se leggessi ho scritto che vorrei legger *ancora qui su questo forum*. Quindi, che c'entra l'altro forum?


se le persone le leggi normalmente che cambia qui o altrove?


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ho appena acceso il pc e come al solito ho dato un'occhiata al forum e visto che mi hai ricordato ho colto l'occasione per salutarti:up:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mi hai evocato ed io rispondo   ciao a te carissima e ciao a tutti, anche se mi sono autoescluso leggo sempre il forum, l'ho sempre detto che questo forum da dipendenza....:smile:


Ciaooooo bello rileggerti


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se le persone le leggi normalmente che cambia qui o altrove?


Forse cambierebbe un po' il forum. Nel senso che leggere qualcuno che apprezzi in un forum che frequenti lo rende più familiare e quindi speciale.

E' come frequentare un bar e ritrovarci delle persone con cui sei amico. Magari le puoi sentire altrove, ma ritrovarle lì rende la tua sosta in quel bar più piacevole, no?


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se le persone le leggi normalmente che cambia qui o altrove?


è inutile che ti spieghi se non vuoi capire. c'era un'atmosfera in questo forum con queste persone che per me si è persa. contenta? quando fai così però ti prenderei a calci sui denti Minerva. Ma sei tu. E va bene così


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Tesla una donna speciale*, Passante un vero signore, delicato, dritto al punto, Nausicaa un mistero lasciarci cosi, mah, speriamo stiano tutti bene, ma mi manca pure Sienne, tanto, anche se manca da poco, mi preoccupo.
> 
> :rotfl:


Specialmente fulminata.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e sarebbe?
> a me non risuta


Alex sei troppo intelligente per fare il finto tondo e manco ti fa onore


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> è inutile che ti spieghi se non vuoi capire. c'era un'atmosfera in questo forum con queste persone *che per me si è persa.* contenta? quando fai così però ti prenderei a calci sui denti Minerva. Ma sei tu. E va bene così


allora cosa è rimasto ?


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> è inutile che ti spieghi se non vuoi capire. c'era un'atmosfera in questo forum con queste persone che per me si è persa. contenta? quando fai così però *ti prenderei a calci sui denti *Minerva. Ma sei tu. E va bene così


Attento perché stai minacciando


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alex sei troppo intelligente per fare il finto tondo e manco ti fa onore


Senti, io post scritti da questi nick non lo vedo scritto da nessuna parte. Se tu si vai da un oculista. Detto questo se tu avessi ragione non hai capito niente. Anzi fai anche tu come Minerva. Sei tu che fai la finta tonta e non vuoi capire.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alex sei troppo intelligente per fare il finto tondo e manco ti fa onore


A te invece non fa onore insistere su una cosa che non riguarda né te né noi. Comunque se ti va bene così vai avanti.


----------



## Fabry (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciaooooo bello rileggerti


Ciao Farfy ogni tanto mi faccio risentire


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Attento perché stai minacciando


ho fatto una bella pulizia da poco e ci tengo ai miei denti


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Senti, io post scritti da questi nick non lo vedo scritto da nessuna parte. Se tu si vai da un oculista. Detto questo se tu avessi ragione non hai capito niente. Anzi fai anche tu come Minerva. Sei tu che fai la finta tonta e non vuoi capire.


Io ho detto chiaramente che Brunetta é Persa in cosa faccio la finta tonda?


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho fatto una bella pulizia da poco e ci tengo ai miei denti


Con quello che costano i dentisti lo credo bene. Da genovese a genovese


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora cosa è rimasto ?


persone piacevoli, mica no...non tutte ovviamente. e per quanto ti abbia stramaledetta tu fai parte di queste, ad esempio. con queste persone ho riso QUI fino alle lacrime. Spessissimo. Adesso mi succede raramente.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho detto chiaramente che Brunetta é Persa in cosa faccio la finta tonda?


Il pulsante 'che palle' non l'hanno ancora attivato, no?
Peccato era una buona idea


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A te invece non fa onore insistere su una cosa che non riguarda né te né noi. Comunque se ti va bene così vai avanti.


Riguarda me nel momento che non amo essere presa per il culo.
Io non vado avanti ma se Alex scrive che vorrebbe leggere Persa io gentilmente gli faccio notare che giá la legge.
Fine.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Il pulsante 'che palle' non l'hanno ancora attivato, no?
> Peccato era una buona idea


Quoto


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> persone piacevoli, mica no...non tutte ovviamente. e per quanto ti abbia stramaledetta tu fai parte di queste, ad esempio. con queste persone ho riso QUI fino alle lacrime. Spessissimo. Adesso *mi succede raramente*.


Ammettilo che quando ti succede leggi sempre Minerva... io lo so perché ti vedo 

Ammettilo dai, non vergognarti


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Premesso che metà dei nick che avete scritto non li conosco, il mio consiglio è se ancora i loro nick sono attivi lasciate un mp per chieder di tornare se a loro,interessa non vedo perché non  debbano farlo


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao Farfy ogni tanto mi faccio risentire


E io ne sono molto felice


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Con quello che costano i dentisti lo credo bene. Da genovese a genovese


puoi scommetterci le mutandine


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho detto chiaramente che Brunetta é Persa in cosa faccio la finta tonda?


Il nick non lo vedo scritto da nessuna parte. Leggo Brunetta non Persa. e vedi di finirla di non capire.


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Premesso che metà dei nick che avete scritto non li conosco, il mio consiglio è se ancora i loro nick sono attivi lasciate un mp per chieder di tornare se a loro,interessa non vedo perché non  debbano farlo


non interessa. non ne sono sicuro al 100% ma al 90 si


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Premesso che metà dei nick che avete scritto non li conosco, il mio consiglio è se ancora i loro nick sono attivi lasciate un mp per chieder di tornare se a loro,interessa non vedo perché non  debbano farlo


ed è un vero peccato per te


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> non interessa. non ne sono sicuro al 100% ma al 90 si


Ok, peccato


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Il nick non lo vedo scritto da nessuna parte. Leggo Brunetta non Persa. e vedi di finirla di non capire.


Se no?
Devo dedurre che se Sterminator rientra qui con un nuovo nick tu lo leggi come nuovo nick e non come Sterminator?


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riguarda me nel momento che non amo essere presa per il culo.
> Io non vado avanti ma se Alex scrive che vorrebbe leggere Persa io gentilmente gli faccio notare che giá la legge.
> Fine.


Fine un cazzo. Io leggo Brunetta non Persa, Ribadisco. e anche fosse come dici tu nessuno ti ha preso per il culo. chiediti perché ti ci senti.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ed è un vero peccato per te


Per me ? Perché ? :mrgreen: Direi eventualmente per il forum in generale ( intendendo ogni nick che partecipa o legge solamente )


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Fine un cazzo. Io leggo Brunetta non Persa, Ribadisco. e anche fosse come dici tu nessuno ti ha preso per il culo. chiediti perché ti ci senti.


Saró permalosa


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Fabry!! Ma sei un mito... come hai fatto  ???
> 
> Ma sai che mi hai tirato su all'improvviso?! Mi era venuto un momento di malinconia pensando a certe assenze... e sei arrivato tu! Che bello


semplice,
è un troll?


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se no?
> Devo dedurre che se Sterminator rientra qui con un nuovo nick tu lo leggi come nuovo nick e non come Sterminator?


Guardam paragonare Sterminator a Persa è così offensivo che non meriti risposta. e continui a non capire una sega. Persa/ritrovata (e adesso arriverà oscuro a rompere di nuovo il cazzo, ma nessuno gli risponderà come si fa con me ogni cazzo di post che scrivo "che due palle, ma come sei polemico, ma perché non la smetti, ecc...) meriterebbe di essere addirittura richiamata a gran voce, altro che mettersi a discutere se è brunetta o no. e se non hai ancora capito 'sti cazzi.


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Saró permalosa


puoi dirlo forte. fosse solo quello:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per me ? Perché ? :mrgreen: Direi eventualmente per il forum in generale ( intendendo ogni nick che partecipa o legge solamente )


lo stavo dicendo a te, ergo....


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> semplice,
> è un troll?


:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Guardam paragonare Sterminator a Persa è così offensivo che non meriti risposta. e continui a non capire una sega. Persa/ritrovata (e adesso arriverà oscuro a rompere di nuovo il cazzo, ma nessuno gli risponderò come si fa con me ogni cazzo di post che scrivo "che due palle, ma come sei polemico, ma perché non la semtti, ecc...) meriterebbe di essere addirittura richiamata a gran voce, altro che mettersi a discutere se è brunetta o no. e se non hai ancora capito 'sti cazzi.


Il paragone era per quanto tu stai sui coglioni a Stermy e io a Persa.
Non paragonavo i due utenti.
Ora te lo scrivo maiuscolo
PERSA HA CONTRIBUITO A QUESTO FORUM MOLTO PIÙ DI ME
È UNA DONNA INTELLIGENTE CHE HA AIUTATO TANTI UTENTI,
CON ME CON ME CON ME È STATA STRONZA COME NESSUNO MAI QUI DENTRO.
RIENTRA COME BRUNETTA E PER DUE MESI FA FINGE QUASI CHE LE STO SIMPATICA E CI RIESCE BENE TANTO CHE NON LA RICONOSCO POI PURTROPPO CREDO CHE SIA STATO PIÙ FORTE DI LEI ED È TORNATA QUELLA CHE ERA.
POSSO SENTIRMI PRESA PER IL CULO, SOPRATTUTTO QUANDO PARTE DEL FORUM MI DICE CHE SE FOSSE LEI LO AMMETTEREBBE E IO PASSO DA CRETINA?


----------



## Fabry (20 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> semplice,
> è un troll?


A dir la verità è dal 2007 che bazzico questo forum e ti posso assicurare che non sono un troll, semplicemente tu non mi conosci perché quando sei entrato tu io leggevo solamente e non intervenivo che pochissime volte :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> puoi dirlo forte. fosse solo quello:mrgreen:


In effetti ho molti altri difetti


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> A dir la verità è dal 2007 che bazzico questo forum e ti posso assicurare che non sono un troll, semplicemente tu non mi conosci perché quando sei entrato tu io leggevo solamente e non intervenivo che pochissime volte :smile:


Si vabbè, anche adesso leggi e per lo più non intervieni. Bella lì.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il paragone era per quanto tu stai sui coglioni a Stermy e io a Persa.
> Non paragonavo i due utenti.
> Ora te lo scrivo maiuscolo
> PERSA HA CONTRIBUITO A QUESTO FORUM MOLTO PIÙ DI ME
> ...


Ma che avete ultimamente?
Ma ne avete proprio voglia di polemizzare su 'sta storia 

Ma basta, davvero. Che due palle, non se ne può più.


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

AH, e per inciso. non lo si fa con oscuro o sterminator ma con me si perché perlomeno io sono ragionevole (con chi lo è) e se una persona smette smetto anche io. non apro topic su sterminator, non apro topic su Persa o chichessia. Leggo e quando qualcosa mi interessa rispondo. se normalmente non c'è scritto nulla su questi argomenti non sono io a tirarli fuori eppure mi becco i post infastiditi del primo che passa. ma capisco che doversi tirare dietro oscuro per post e post, per mesi o per anni è più faticoso che farlo con me.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> lo stavo dicendo a te, ergo....


ergo...spiega


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> AH, e per inciso. non lo si fa con oscuro o sterminator ma con me si perché perlomeno io sono ragionevole (con chi lo è) e se una persona smette smetto anche io. non apro topic su sterminator, non apro topic su Persa o chichessia. Leggo e quando qualcosa mi interessa rispondo. se normalmente non c'è scritto nulla su questi argomenti non sono io a tirarli fuori eppure mi becco i post infastiditi del primo che passa. ma capisco che *doversi tirare dietro oscuro per post e post, per mesi o per anni è più faticoso che farlo con me*.


Hai ragione  Però alla fine anche lui cede e si calma. Ora ad esempio col Conte è più tranquillo e ha ripreso con te


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ergo...spiega


ergo è un peccato per te:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ergo...spiega


Stava parlando con te e quindi ha risposto a te.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Stava parlando con te e quindi ha risposto a te.


ok


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione  Però alla fine anche lui cede e si calma. Ora ad esempio col Conte è più tranquillo e ha ripreso con te


che per il 90& delle voltenon lo sto cagando di striscio. come merita, peraltro. detto questo si, mi dà fastidio che scrive post e post e nessuno gli dice un cazzo. io non finisco di scrivere sterm... che mi vedo scrivere post infastiditi...echecazzo!


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> che per il 90& delle voltenon lo sto cagando di striscio. come merita, peraltro. detto questo si, mi dà fastidio che scrive post e post e nessuno gli dice un cazzo. io non finisco di scrivere sterm... che mi vedo scrivere post infastiditi...echecazzo!


Vabbè però è innocuo. Almeno, io lo leggo proprio così e mi diverte pure 

Sul Conte avrà aperto decine di post, era un martello


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

avviso. la prossima volta che leggo commenti su sterminator, persa o chichessia e rispondo, il primo che mi viene a rompere il cazzo si becca una sfilza di vaffanculo. poi non dite che sono io però. perché se ci si nfastidisce con me ci si deve infastidire con chiunque ogni due per tre (e pure dal nulla. cosa che io RARAMENTE se non mai, faccio) ripete sempre la solita tiritera trita e ritrita da anni. per giunta falsa


----------



## Fabry (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè, anche adesso leggi e per lo più non intervieni. Bella lì.


JB e io che ho detto ? Ho volutamente saltato il periodo di ban perchè non voglio alimentare altre polemiche,
dopo questo periodo ho scritto poco per poi leggere solamente, anzi ricordo che l'unico contatto con te fu quando hai quotato un mio post su person of interest :up:


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

chissà cosa starà facendo ora il povero sterminatore (sospiro)     
con chi potrà sfogare la sua immarcescibile vena sarcastica?
avrà mangiato abbastanza?


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

si toccherà?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> avviso. la prossima volta che leggo commenti su sterminator, persa o chichessia e rispondo, il primo che mi viene a rompere il cazzo si becca una sfilza di vaffanculo. poi non dite che sono io però. perché se ci si nfastidisce con me ci si deve infastidire con chiunque ogni due per tre (e pure dal nulla. cosa che io RARAMENTE se non mai, faccio) ripete sempre la solita tiritera trita e ritrita da anni. per giunta falsa


Minchia ma quanto cazzo sei infantile e disagiato da uno a dieci? Miliardi? Avviso. Ahahahahahahahahahah! Madonna, da non credere.


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè però è innocuo. Almeno, io lo leggo proprio così e mi diverte pure
> 
> Sul Conte avrà aperto decine di post, era un martello


perché, se io faccio una battuta sarcastica su stermiantor  come oggi, sono pericoloso?
ah si, lui è innocuo, io invece fastidioso. minchia!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà cosa starà facendo ora il povero sterminatore (sospiro)
> con chi potrà sfogare la sua immarcescibile vena sarcastica?
> avrà mangiato abbastanza?


Sei tremenda pure tu comunque ...


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> avviso. la prossima volta che leggo commenti su sterminator, persa o chichessia e rispondo, il primo che mi viene a rompere il cazzo si becca una sfilza di vaffanculo. poi non dite che sono io però. perché se ci si nfastidisce con me ci si deve infastidire con chiunque ogni due per tre (e pure dal nulla. cosa che io RARAMENTE se non mai, faccio) ripete sempre la solita tiritera trita e ritrita da anni. per giunta falsa


Tasto che palle pure a te! Ma che palle!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il paragone era per quanto tu stai sui coglioni a Stermy e io a Persa.
> Non paragonavo i due utenti.
> Ora te lo scrivo maiuscolo
> PERSA HA CONTRIBUITO A QUESTO FORUM MOLTO PIÙ DI ME
> ...


Avevo promesso, a me stessa, di non risponderti.
Vorrei che tu riuscissi a trovare dove ho scritto cose contro di TE.
Ti trovo delirante:mexican:, su questo argomento, ma non antipatica. Non ho nulla contro di te personalmente. Può essere che TU non condivida il mio pensiero ma non credo che sia un motivo per dire che IO  ti tratto male.
Del resto non ho letto neanche che qualcuno abbia detto che è vero che IO ti tratto male.
Stermy ha offeso abitualmente molti utenti, a parte il delirio con Alex contraccambiato.
Io ho scritto a un'utente che non aveva capito nulla di una discussione, ed era vero, ho mandato a cagare scherzando o forse ho scritto un paio di vaffa scherzosi. Non credo che nessuno possa dire di essere stato offeso da me.
Non vorrei essere paragonata con un utente villano come pochi che ha giudicato un'utente non degna dei cani e ha pubblicato mp.
Ringrazio sentitamente se mi vorrai rispondere nel merito.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> JB e io che ho detto ? Ho volutamente saltato il periodo di ban perchè non voglio alimentare altre polemiche,
> dopo questo periodo ho scritto poco per poi leggere solamente, anzi ricordo che l'unico contatto con te fu quando hai quotato un mio post su person of interest :up:


Boh, non ricordavo. Ma perchè leggi e non scrivi? Cioè, qua il senso (oddio, senso con le molle) c'è ad interagire. Altrimenti solo a leggere uno deve avere bei problemi e varie tare.


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia ma quanto cazzo sei infantile e disagiato da uno a dieci? Miliardi? Avviso. Ahahahahahahahahahah! Madonna, da non credere.


infilati un palo del culo, coglione. Almeno ti smolli un po' da questo personaggio imbecille che ti sei creato.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si toccherà?


Minimo.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia ma quanto cazzo sei infantile e disagiato da uno a dieci? Miliardi? Avviso. Ahahahahahahahahahah! Madonna, da non credere.


Infantile sì, a volte lo è, è innegabile. Per il disagiato il primato ce l'ha sempre tu, tranquillo. Non se ne vedono al tuo livello da queste parti. Riesci persino a rompere le palle a Fabry, t'ho detto tutto.
Quanta carogna devi avere addosso? Tanta mi sa


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, non ricordavo. Ma perchè leggi e non scrivi? Cioè, qua il senso (oddio, senso con le molle) c'è ad interagire. Altrimenti solo a leggere uno deve avere bei problemi e varie tare.


Certo che sei sempre incoraggiante :mrgreen: Ma se un nick vuole  leggere anziché interagire ma fagli fare ciò che vuole ... Marooooo :mrgreen: Ciao supersimpa :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo promesso, a me stessa, di non risponderti.
> Vorrei che tu riuscissi a trovare dove ho scritto cose contro di TE.
> Ti trovo delirante:mexican:, su questo argomento, ma non antipatica. Non ho nulla contro di te personalmente. Può essere che TU non condivida il mio pensiero ma non credo che sia un motivo per dire che IO  ti tratto male.
> Del resto non ho letto neanche che qualcuno abbia detto che è vero che IO ti tratto male.
> ...


Veramente, e lo ha spiegato, non stava paragonando te a Stermy.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si toccherà?


Può essere ma non credo  a causa del forum :singleeye: Spero di non aver infranto piè illusioni :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che sei sempre incoraggiante :mrgreen: Ma se un nick vuole  leggere anziché interagire ma fagli fare ciò che vuole ... Marooooo :mrgreen: *Ciao supersimpa* :carneval:


oh...davvero


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> avviso. la prossima volta che leggo commenti su sterminator, persa o chichessia e rispondo, il primo che mi viene a rompere il cazzo si becca una sfilza di vaffanculo. poi non dite che sono io però. perché se ci si nfastidisce con me ci si deve infastidire con chiunque ogni due per tre (e pure dal nulla. cosa che io RARAMENTE se non mai, faccio) ripete sempre la solita tiritera trita e ritrita da anni. per giunta falsa


dipende da come e cosa rispondi


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si toccherà?


non so. di sicuro non riceverà operazioni orali


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende da come e cosa rispondi


sceriffo mi voleva dare un calcio nei denti sbiancati


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Infantile sì, a volte lo è, è innegabile. Per il disagiato il primato ce l'ha sempre tu, tranquillo. Non se ne vedono al tuo livello da queste parti. Riesci persino a rompere le palle a Fabry, t'ho detto tutto.
> Quanta carogna devi avere addosso? Tanta mi sa


Ou, ma tu e quell'altro siete una coppia da asilo mariuccia che si tiene bordone su un forum della sfiga a livelli di pateticità talmente alti da battere qualsiasi record in merito. Siete senza vergogna, davvero. Tu che ti barcameni alla cazzo di cane tentando di darti un contegno alla meno peggio e quell'altro che tenta malamente di rifarsi una verginità MA NON CE LA FA E AVVISA. Essù. Ma dove cazzo uscite.


----------



## Fabry (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, non ricordavo. Ma perchè leggi e non scrivi? Cioè, qua il senso (oddio, senso con le molle) c'è ad interagire. Altrimenti solo a leggere uno deve avere bei problemi e varie tare.


Interessante teoria non supportata però dalla conoscenza dei fatti, quindi sbagliata.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che sei sempre incoraggiante :mrgreen: Ma se un nick vuole  leggere anziché interagire ma fagli fare ciò che vuole ... Marooooo :mrgreen: Ciao supersimpa :carneval:


Kiao.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tasto che palle pure a te! Ma che palle!


Per me la mia idea è geniale  ma non ha avuto un plebiscito di consensi.
Forse gli utenti temono più di essere pallosi che di essere disapprovati :carneval:


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, non ricordavo. Ma perchè leggi e non scrivi? Cioè, qua il senso (oddio, senso con le molle) c'è ad interagire. *Altrimenti solo a leggere uno deve avere bei problemi e varie tare*.


E qui ti qualifichi da solo, tu e tutti quelli che ti trovano una simpatica macchietta sul forum.
La vita deve essere davvero triste per te se ti riduci ad attaccare una delle persone più pacifiche che abbia mai letto.

Mi spiace solo per Fabry che per venire a salutarmi adesso si trova un cagnetto isterico finto-sciallo attaccato ai maroni... Fabry, torna da dove sei venuto, come vedi non ti perdi molto qui sopra.


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende da come e cosa rispondi


beh. a te risulta qualcosa di diverso da una battuta? quindi dovrei sentirmi ogni volta rotto le palle perché nomino sterminator? ma dove siamo, all'asilo?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo promesso, a me stessa, di non risponderti.
> Vorrei che tu riuscissi a trovare dove ho scritto cose contro di TE.
> Ti trovo delirante:mexican:, su questo argomento, ma non antipatica. Non ho nulla contro di te personalmente. Può essere che TU non condivida il mio pensiero ma non credo che sia un motivo per dire che IO  ti tratto male.
> Del resto non ho letto neanche che qualcuno abbia detto che è vero che IO ti tratto male.
> ...


Se hai letto non ti ho minimamente paragonato a lui
Non sono solo le parolocce che offendono Persa.
E con me sei stata stronza in un momento in cui stavo da cani.
Ora ho le spalle larghe. So che tutte le cose che dicevi, e giudicandoti una donna intelligente ho riflettuto parecchio su quello che mi hai detto, erano cattiverie gratuite dovuto probabilmente al mio modo di essere amante. 
Avrei apprezzato che almeno coerente a te stessa avessi continuato a essere come eri. Mi ha infastidito che utenti che stimo potessero pensare che accusavo un nick di essere chi non era e tu sei rimasta a guardare pur provando per loro il medesimo rispetto.
Per me la cosa puô anche finire qui.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> oh...davvero


Abbi pazienza ma Lo chiamo così che fa di tutto per piacere al prossimo non trovi anche tu ?è adorabile, un orsetto praticamente


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> Interessante teoria non supportata però dalla conoscenza dei fatti, quindi sbagliata.


Allora sei monco e scrivi assai lentamente con qualche programma di riconoscimento vocale che ti sbaglia due parole su tre e poi ti fa correggere facendoti perdere tutta la verve.


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma Lo chiamo così che fa di tutto per piacere al prossimo non trovi anche tu ?è adorabile, un orsetto praticamente


trovo più adorabile un'emorroide:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> non so. di sicuro non riceverà operazioni orali


Sei fetente però


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente, e lo ha spiegato, non stava paragonando te a Stermy.


Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se hai letto non ti ho minimamente paragonato a lui
> Non sono solo le parolocce che offendono Persa.
> E con me sei stata stronza in un momento in cui stavo da cani.
> Ora ho le spalle larghe. So che tutte le cose che dicevi, e giudicandoti una donna intelligente ho riflettuto parecchio su quello che mi hai detto, erano cattiverie gratuite dovuto probabilmente al mio modo di essere amante.
> ...


Finisce qui sicuro.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> Interessante teoria non supportata però dalla conoscenza dei fatti, quindi sbagliata.


Appunto, piacere di conoscerti


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E qui ti qualifichi da solo, tu e tutti quelli che ti trovano una simpatica macchietta sul forum.
> La vita deve essere davvero triste per te se ti riduci ad attaccare una delle persone più pacifiche che abbia mai letto.
> 
> Mi spiace solo per Fabry che per venire a salutarmi adesso si trova un cagnetto isterico finto-sciallo attaccato ai maroni... Fabry, torna da dove sei venuto, come vedi non ti perdi molto qui sopra.


Potrei anche augurarti un cancro o un'incidente mortale alla prole ma sarei terribilmente demodé, n'est ce pas?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo promesso, a me stessa, di non risponderti.
> Vorrei che tu riuscissi a trovare dove ho scritto cose contro di TE.
> Ti trovo delirante:mexican:, su questo argomento, ma non antipatica. Non ho nulla contro di te personalmente. Può essere che TU non condivida il mio pensiero ma non credo che sia un motivo per dire che IO  ti tratto male.
> Del resto non ho letto neanche che qualcuno abbia detto che è vero che IO ti tratto male.
> ...



Ma non avevi detto che non la quotavi più?
Già cascata?
Da non credere eh?

Visto dici una cosa e poi ne fai un'altra.

Farfalla giustamente non può dimenticare le angherie gratuite subite da te.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sceriffo mi voleva dare un calcio nei denti sbiancati


Ti ho giá detto che una delle cose che mi fa più sorridere qui dentro é come ti rivokgi a Perplesso?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente, e lo ha spiegato, non stava paragonando te a Stermy.


Vero.
Ma forzando alquanto...e manipolando alquanto...in qualche modo si arriva a far dire agli utenti
quello che non hanno MAI scritto...


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora sei monco e scrivi assai lentamente con qualche programma di riconoscimento vocale che ti sbaglia due parole su tre e poi ti fa correggere facendoti perdere tutta la verve.


come disse una volta un'utente, meriteresti di essere sputato in un occhio. anzi in tutti e due. e non basterebbe


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potrei anche augurarti un cancro o un'incidente mortale alla prole ma sarei terribilmente demodé, n'est ce pas?


Ma augura quello che ti pare, per me conti come un foruncolo sul culo. Un lieve fastidio che poi passa.


----------



## Fabry (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E qui ti qualifichi da solo, tu e tutti quelli che ti trovano una simpatica macchietta sul forum.
> La vita deve essere davvero triste per te se ti riduci ad attaccare una delle persone più pacifiche che abbia mai letto.
> 
> Mi spiace solo per Fabry che per venire a salutarmi adesso si trova un cagnetto isterico finto-sciallo attaccato ai maroni... Fabry, torna da dove sei venuto, come vedi non ti perdi molto qui sopra.


Tranquilla a me viene solo da ridere.


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> beh. a te risulta qualcosa di diverso da una battuta? quindi dovrei sentirmi ogni volta rotto le palle perché nomino sterminator? ma dove siamo, all'asilo?


conosci il principio della goccia cinese,immagino.

Sterminator è sospeso fino a vittoria del Vicenza in Champions League.   se rientra ancora sotto mentite spoglie, verrà bannato a vista.

se a qualcuno manca,non è che ti ci puoi incazzare. al 90% del forum mi pare non manchi affatto.

quindi,per favore mollala lì anche tu


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> trovo più adorabile un'emorroide:mrgreen:


oddio non saprei hai fatto un paragone mica da nulla :mrgreen:ma ora vorrei evitare di allietare i convenuti peraltro di emorroidi :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> Tranquilla a me viene solo da ridere.


E meno male, vuol dire che la prendi più o meno nel verso giusto, monco o meno.


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potrei anche augurarti un cancro o un'incidente mortale alla prole ma sarei terribilmente demodé, n'est ce pas?


lo sei già. tranquillo. e fosse solo quello


----------



## Fabry (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto, piacere di conoscerti


Ciao Fiammetta piacere mio


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma augura quello che ti pare, per me conti come un foruncolo sul culo. Un lieve fastidio che poi passa.


Si vede, d'altra parte. Come no.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> Tranquilla a me viene solo da ridere.


Anche a me in fondo, in fondo, in fondo e ancora più in fondo


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> conosci il principio della goccia cinese,immagino.
> 
> Sterminator è sospeso fino a vittoria del Vicenza in Champions League.   se rientra ancora sotto mentite spoglie, verrà bannato a vista.
> 
> ...


io non sono incazzato. il sarcasmo è altro. non vedo nessun motivo per mollarla quando chiunque può fare quello che vuole e non arrivi tu a redarguirlo/a
e ripeto, per me puoi riammetterlo anche subito.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se hai letto non ti ho minimamente paragonato a lui
> Non sono solo le parolocce che offendono Persa.
> E con me sei stata stronza in un momento in cui stavo da cani.
> Ora ho le spalle larghe. So che tutte le cose che dicevi, e giudicandoti una donna intelligente ho riflettuto parecchio su quello che mi hai detto, erano cattiverie gratuite dovuto probabilmente al mio modo di essere amante.
> ...


E io mi ricordo benissimo.
Quoto.
Ma in ogni modo sono cose vecchie no?
Non erano comunque cattiverie gratuite
Ma cose che sgorgavano dal limite persiano no?
Lei stessa lo dice, la rabbia e il disgusto non si placheranno...

Impossibile che possa scorrere un minimo di buon sangue tra lei e una che ha avuto un'amante.

Non puoi credre che lei possa esserti amica.

A tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> conosci il principio della goccia cinese,immagino.
> 
> Sterminator è sospeso fino a vittoria del Vicenza in Champions League.   se rientra ancora sotto mentite spoglie, verrà bannato a vista.
> 
> ...


Quoto e ti approvo pure, guarda


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io mi ricordo benissimo.
> Quoto.
> Ma in ogni modo sono cose vecchie no?
> Non erano comunque cattiverie gratuite
> ...


Mai chiesto che mi fosse amica
Ma la presa per il culo no,


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Quoto e ti approvo pure, guarda


la mollerò lì anche quando verrà detto , ad esempio, a free.
ah, e per inciso io l'ho mollata da subito.  Se non fosse che viene nominato. beh, siccome fino a prova contraria non sono un utente di serie b (e se lo sono me lo si scriva chiaramente a prova di scemo), lo fanno altri lo faccio anche io.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> come disse una volta un'utente, meriteresti di essere sputato in un occhio. anzi in tutti e due. e non basterebbe


Sì, però io non auguro cancri e morti di coniugi/figli/parenti a nessuno. Non prometto pisciate sulle tombe. Non faccio ste porcate, come dire. E non me la racconto dicendo che "ha cominciato lui", anche quando un lui non c'è. No. E sapendo che qua c'è pure st'altra svataggiata che ti difende, in perfetta ed assoluta malafede, mi viene ancor più da vomitare, davvero. Siete repellenti.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> io non sono incazzato. il sarcasmo è altro. non vedo nessun motivo per mollarla quando chiunque può fare quello che vuole e non arrivi tu a redarguirlo/a
> e ripeto, per me puoi riammetterlo anche subito.


A te manca il senso del limite e la capacità di passare oltre. Vuoi avere sempre l'ultima parola e ti incazzi se le cose non girano come vuoi tu. In questo ha ragione jb e chi ti trova infantile, è un lato del tuo carattere che non si può non notare. Lo vedo anch'io.
A volte si deve saper voltare pagina e fottersene un po' di più, è una questione di sopravvivenza. Lo fanno tutti, in un modo o nell'altro. Tu lo devi fare su un forum, non mi pare un gran compromesso.

Ma tanto so che è inutile dirtele 'ste cose.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai chiesto che mi fosse amica
> Ma la presa per il culo no,


Ma dei ma che te frega...
Lasciamo Brunetta ai nuovi...

Tutti i vecchi SANNO che Brunetta è Persa.

E che questa macchia resti ad rei memoriam.

Che non si credi che qui ci siano dei santi eh?

Persa è troppo orgogliosa per ammettere i suoi limiti, pure a sè stessa.
Quindi non è che pigli per il culo, ma fa solo la figura di una che se la racconta alla bell'e meglio.

Tu basta che non ti fai agganciare no?
Lei ha un modo molto sottile di offendere.

Da Santa Subito!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, però io non auguro cancri e morti di coniugi/figli/parenti a nessuno. Non prometto pisciate sulle tombe. Non faccio ste porcate, come dire. E non me la racconto dicendo che "ha cominciato lui", anche quando un lui non c'è. No. E sapendo che qua c'è pure st'altra svataggiata che ti difende, in perfetta ed assoluta malafede, mi viene ancor più da vomitare, davvero. Siete repellenti.


povero coglione


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, però io non auguro cancri e morti di coniugi/figli/parenti a nessuno. Non prometto pisciate sulle tombe. Non faccio ste porcate, come dire. E non me la racconto dicendo che "ha cominciato lui", anche quando un lui non c'è. No. E sapendo che qua c'è pure st'altra svataggiata che ti difende, in perfetta ed assoluta malafede, mi viene ancor più da vomitare, davvero. Siete repellenti.


Ecco la carogna


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta piacere mio


che dirti qui si ironizza poco a parte Min e Sbri che danno dimostrazione di fine ironia, il resto ( me compresa ) ne difetta assai  Eppure son convinta che l'ironia e l'autoironia sono indispensabile per vivere bene


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A te manca il senso del limite e la capacità di passare oltre. Vuoi avere sempre l'ultima parola e ti incazzi se le cose non girano come vuoi tu. In questo ha ragione jb e chi ti trova infantile, è un lato del tuo carattere che non si può non notare. Lo vedo anch'io.
> A volte si deve saper voltare pagina e fottersene un po' di più, è una questione di sopravvivenza. Lo fanno tutti, in un modo o nell'altro. Tu lo devi fare su un forum, non mi pare un gran compromesso.
> 
> Ma tanto so che è inutile dirtele 'ste cose.


quel che è fatto è reso


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco la carogna


Sì, ma c'è poco da eccepire. Cioè, non è realmente possibile essere in disaccordo, per il semplice motivo che quello che ho scritto è vero. Non è falso, è vero, e lo sanno tutti. Non sono una carogna, io. Ti dico il vero. E non è un'opinione.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma c'è poco da eccepire. Cioè, non è realmente possibile essere in disaccordo, per il semplice motivo che quello che ho scritto è vero. Non è falso, è vero, e lo sanno tutti. Non sono una carogna, io. Ti dico il vero. E non è un'opinione.


Attenzione, non ti ho dato della carogna, che sia chiaro. Ho parlato della carogna che ti monta, anche se fai lo sciallo. Monta te come tutti. E il tuo vomitare disgusto ne è la prova, credo.
Una semplice constatazione.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, però io non auguro cancri e morti di coniugi/figli/parenti a nessuno. Non prometto pisciate sulle tombe. Non faccio ste porcate, come dire. E non me la racconto dicendo che "ha cominciato lui", anche quando un lui non c'è. No. E sapendo che qua c'è pure st'altra svataggiata che ti difende, in perfetta ed assoluta malafede, *mi viene ancor più da vomitare, davvero.* Siete repellenti.


eppure avrei detto che sei di stomaco forte


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure avrei detto che sei di stomaco forte


lo è, dovendo vivere con sé stesso


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Attenzione, non ti ho dato della carogna, che sia chiaro. Ho parlato della carogna che ti monta, anche se fai lo sciallo. Monta te come tutti. E il tuo vomitare disgusto ne è la prova, credo.
> Una semplice constatazione.


Ma SIETE disgustosi. Non è la carogna. Chi non ve lo scrive, lo fa semplicemente per quieto vivere, per non ritrovarvi attaccati a forza ai coglioni. Perchè quello fate. La carogna monta a VOI DUE, perchè non ce la fate. Alex mille cloni che augura morte e cancri, tu che vai e torni con un altro clone (_eh, io però l'ho detto eh, l'ho detto,_ come se quell'altro poveraccio non lo dicesse/non si capisse chi è quando si reiscrive per l'ennesima volta), pure quando ve la prendete con quella poveraccia che, secondo voi, non vi difende abbastanza come se pure lei non avesse tutti i problemi che ha. Pensate che qui non si ricordi nulla, quando in realtà per lo più di fa finta di niente. Pensa un po' che cazzo di ipocriti, oltretutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure avrei detto che sei di stomaco forte


Piuttosto delicato, invero.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma SIETE disgustosi. Non è la carogna. Chi non ve lo scrive, lo fa semplicemente per quieto vivere, per non ritrovarvi attaccati a forza ai coglioni. Perchè quello fate. La carogna monta a VOI DUE, perchè non ce la fate. Alex mille cloni che augura morte e cancri, tu che vai e torni con un altro clone (_eh, io però l'ho detto eh, l'ho detto,_ come se quell'altro poveraccio non lo dicesse/non si capisse chi è quando si reiscrive per l'ennesima volta), pure quando ve la prendete con quella poveraccia che, secondo voi, non vi difende abbastanza come se pure lei non avesse tutti i problemi che ha. Pensate che qui non si ricordi nulla, quando in realtà per lo più di fa finta di niente. Pensa un po' che cazzo di ipocriti, oltretutto.


Ma stai delirando?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma stai delirando?


No no, anche qui: è vero. Tutto vero. E lo sai bene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma SIETE disgustosi. Non è la carogna. *Chi non ve lo scrive, lo fa semplicemente per quieto vivere, per non ritrovarvi attaccati a forza ai coglioni.* Perchè quello fate. La carogna monta a VOI DUE, perchè non ce la fate. Alex mille cloni che augura morte e cancri, tu che vai e torni con un altro clone (_eh, io però l'ho detto eh, l'ho detto,_ come se quell'altro poveraccio non lo dicesse/non si capisse chi è quando si reiscrive per l'ennesima volta), pure quando ve la prendete con quella poveraccia che, secondo voi, non vi difende abbastanza come se pure lei non avesse tutti i problemi che ha.* Pensate che qui non si ricordi nulla, quando in realtà per lo più di fa finta di niente.* Pensa un po' che cazzo di ipocriti, oltretutto.


quoto col sangue


----------



## Fabry (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che dirti qui si ironizza poco a parte Min e Sbri che danno dimostrazione di fine ironia, il resto ( me compresa ) ne difetta assai  Eppure son convinta che l'ironia e l'autoironia sono indispensabile per vivere bene


D'accordo con te soprattutto sull'autoironia, aiuta molto...


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto col sangue


pensi tu che non si ricordi per quanto tempo, senza che ti si cagasse, hai insultato sole?
e attenzione a quotare col sangue. potresti diventare anemica.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> D'accordo con te soprattutto sull'autoironia, aiuta molto...


Eh ma allora sei costretto a restare  sei indispensabile qui


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, anche qui: è vero. Tutto vero. E lo sai bene.


Guarda, io non so che film ti sei visto. Io scrivo per i cazzi miei, non ho mai fatto niente a nessuno, se mai di male me ne è stato fatto.

Se poi la gente prova schifo per me e mi tollera, problemi suoi, ma chi glielo farebbe fare?  Non mi sembra di aver mai minacciato nessuno o di aver imposto la mia presenza, non più di altri almeno.

Io interagisco con persone che trovo gradevoli, non mi pare di offendere o polemizzare con nessuno, Alex si fa la sua vita qui sopra e non mi pare abbia ammazzato nessuno (fino ad ora).

Se stiamo sul cazzo a voi lo capisco, ma tirare in mezzo altri è infantile all'ennesima potenza: ma avete bisogno di sentirvi appoggiati dalla massa nel vostro delirio? Ce l'avete il coraggio di parlare per voi stessi, una volta sola almeno?

Per me stia proprio nel delirio, ma davvero. Sono basita, pensavo avessi qualche rotella fuori posto, ma sinceramente così no. Ripigliati :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, io non so che film ti sei visto. Io scrivo per i cazzi miei, non ho mai fatto niente a nessuno, se mai di male me ne è stato fatto.
> 
> Se poi la gente prova schifo per me e mi tollera, problemi suoi, ma chi glielo farebbe fare?  Non mi sembra di aver mai minacciato nessuno o di aver imposto la mia presenza, non più di altri almeno.
> 
> ...


Minchia. Io non ho davvero, davvero idea di quanto male può stare una persona che tenta di mantenere una facciata di comodo su un forum di internet. La prima a tirar fuori Quintina tempo fa fosti proprio tu. E proprio con me, tentando di farle recitare a pappagallo il copione che avevi in testa che Alex era bravo, era cambiato, avevano fatto pace con reciproche scuse (...) ed aveva la fedina penale intonsa (pensa tu). Appresso a te è arrivato quell'altro disagiato di Alex che, ovviamente, essendo ben più grezzo e molto più malato (se è possibile) ne ha fatto un casus belli qui sul forum, invece che dietro le quinte come usi far tu. Cioè, questa già ha i problemi che ha, e tu ci vai a discutere PERCHE' NON VI DIFENDE ABBASTANZA SU UNA MERDA DI FORUM DI INTERNET APPRESSO A QUALCHE SCONOSCIUTO. Siete, sei, e lo ripeto, davvero vomitevole. E, come ben sai, è tutto vero. Tutto quello che scrivo, parola per parola. Altro che rotelle fuori posto. Ripeto: qua la gente per lo più vi lascia perdere. Perchè siete pesanti ed immaturi, quando in due fate pure ottant'anni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> *pensi tu che non si ricordi per quanto tempo, senza che ti si cagasse, *hai insultato sole?
> e attenzione a quotare col sangue. potresti diventare anemica.



eh no, io non ho mai insultato: sei tu che ti sei sentito insultato per interposta persona e hai pensato bene di intervenire tirando dentro le faccende private di cui eri a conoscenza
per quanto cerchi di dipingermi come un essere disgustoso io non ho rifiutato di conoscerti *quando la tua pessima fama ti precedeva* e pur sapendo cose molto molto private che ti riguardano non mi sono mai sognata di scriverle qui come invece hai fatto tu con me
adducendo peraltro il motivo che la minaccia non è colpa tua, ma mia, che tradendo posso attirarmela (pensa che genio)
aggiungiamo pure gli auguri di morte e malattie ( non a me direttamente, ma a un sacco di altra gente) e il modo in cui trattate gli amici quando non vi fanno più comodo (in questo sole assai peggiore di te) e poi ne riparliamo


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia. Io non ho davvero, davvero idea di quanto male può stare una persona che tenta di mantenere una facciata di comodo su un forum di internet. La prima a tirar fuori Quintina tempo fa fosti proprio tu. E proprio con me, tentando di farle recitare a pappagallo il copione che avevi in testa che Alex era bravo, era cambiato, avevano fatto pace con reciproche scuse (...) ed aveva la fedina penale intonsa (pensa tu). Appresso a te è arrivato quell'altro disagiato di Alex che, ovviamente, essendo ben più grezzo e molto più malato (se è possibile) ne ha fatto un casus belli qui sul forum, invece che dietro le quinte come usi far tu. Cioè, questa già ha i problemi che ha, e tu ci vai a discutere PERCHE' NON VI DIFENDE ABBASTANZA SU UNA MERDA DI FORUM DI INTERNET APPRESSO A QUALCHE SCONOSCIUTO. Siete, sei, e lo ripeto, davvero vomitevole. E, come ben sai, è tutto vero. Tutto quello che scrivo, parola per parola. Altro che rotelle fuori posto. Ripeto: qua la gente per lo più vi lascia perdere. Perchè siete pesanti ed immaturi, quando in due fate pure ottant'anni.


si ma adesso vai in pvt a raccontare alla sfigata di turno quanto ce l'hai lungo, su...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

:girapalle:
L'autoreferenzialità del forum a volte è respingente.
Buonasera.


----------



## Fabry (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma allora sei costretto a restare  sei indispensabile qui


Ma no, il riferimento all'autoironia era un promemoria per me in primis..  dire la mia qualche volta bello tranquillo quello magari si, ma indispensabile non credo.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> si ma adesso vai in pvt a raccontare alla sfigata di turno quanto ce l'hai lungo, su...


Tu, mi raccomado, daje de tumore.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ma no, il riferimento all'autoironia era un promemoria per me in primis..  dire la mia qualche volta bello tranquillo quello magari si, ma indispensabile non credo.


comunque quando hai voglia di scrivere e ironizzare fai toc toc


----------



## Fabry (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> comunque quando hai voglia di scrivere e ironizzare fai toc toc


:up:


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh no, io non ho mai insultato: sei tu che ti sei sentito insultato per interposta persona e hai pensato bene di intervenire tirando dentro le faccende private di cui eri a conoscenza
> per quanto cerchi di dipingermi come un essere disgustoso io non ho rifiutato di conoscerti *quando la tua pessima fama ti precedeva* e pur sapendo cose molto molto private che ti riguardano non mi sono mai sognata di scriverle qui come invece hai fatto tu con me
> adducendo peraltro il motivo che la minaccia non è colpa tua, ma mia, che tradendo posso attirarmela (pensa che genio)
> aggiungiamo pure gli auguri di morte e malattie ( non a me direttamente, ma a un sacco di altra gente) e il modo in cui trattate gli amici quando non vi fanno più comodo (in questo sole assai peggiore di te) e poi ne riparliamo


lezioni di correttezza da una che tratta la sua famiglia come la tratti tu non me ne faccio fare. detto questo, io so un sacco di cose di altra gente anche vicina a te e che non si è permessa di fare ciò che hai fatto tu e quindi anche se ho motivi per pensare il peggio di loro mi guardo bene dal tirarle fuori perché, seppur scorrette, non lo sono mai state quanto te. 
e se vogliamo dirla tutta, io sono stato a decidere di conoscere voi pur disgustandomi quello che fate, tu in primis. quindi sorella, vai con dios che non sei tu che hai concesso la tua benedizione, ma io che sono tollerante con le persone come te e posso arrivare a "degnarle" della mia presenza. fino a che non si permettono di giudicare o di insultare me o chi sta vicino a me. tu, proprio tu, che non sei degna di lustrare un solo tacco di sole, ti sei permessa e ancora ti permetti di nominarla. vai dalla tua serena famiglia, va...ah no, non è il fine settimana, in settimana sei quello che sei. è nei we che fingi di essere quello che non sei


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia. Io non ho davvero, davvero idea di quanto male può stare una persona che tenta di mantenere una facciata di comodo su un forum di internet. La prima a tirar fuori Quintina tempo fa fosti proprio tu. E proprio con me, tentando di farle recitare a pappagallo il copione che avevi in testa che Alex era bravo, era cambiato, avevano fatto pace con reciproche scuse (...) ed aveva la fedina penale intonsa (pensa tu). Appresso a te è arrivato quell'altro disagiato di Alex che, ovviamente, essendo ben più grezzo e molto più malato (se è possibile) ne ha fatto un casus belli qui sul forum, invece che dietro le quinte come usi far tu. Siete, sei, e lo ripeto, davvero vomitevole. E, come ben sai, è tutto vero. Tutto quello che scrivo, parola per parola. Altro che rotelle fuori posto. Ripeto: qua la gente per lo più vi lascia perdere. Perchè siete pesanti ed immaturi, quando in due fate pure ottant'anni.


Tu puoi parlare per te e te soltanto. Non sai che tipo di relazioni ho io qui sopra e cosa pensa di me la gente. Soprattutto non sai come sono io e cosa penso io. E manco te ne dovrebbe fregare più di tanto, credo.

Anch'io ti tollero appena e ti trovo disgustoso il 90% delle volte. Ma è il mio punto di vista, mica lo estendo agli altri per farmi forte.

Sulle mie relazioni personali, invece, ti invito a non mettere becco. Io ho il diritto di nominare chi voglio, tu non hai il diritto di entrare nei miei rapporti personali né di giudicarli, perché non ne sai nulla. Rileggiti la firma che hai lì sotto e memorizzala meglio, mi sa che te la sei fumata.

Per il resto, ripigliati, davvero. Tasto che palle pure a te.


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu, mi raccomado, daje de tumore.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> comunque quando hai voglia di scrivere e ironizzare fai toc toc


ma non hai nemmeno un campanello?


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :girapalle:
> L'autoreferenzialità del forum a volte è respingente.
> Buonasera.


E' il simbolo del tasto che palle?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> lezioni di correttezza da una che tratta la sua famiglia come la tratti tu non me ne faccio fare. detto questo, io so un sacco di cose di altra gente anche vicina a te e che non si è permessa di fare ciò che hai fatto tu e quindi anche se ho motivi per pensare il peggio di loro mi guardo bene dal tirarle fuori perché, seppur scorrette, non lo sono mai state quanto te.
> e se vogliamo dirla tutta, io sono stato a decidere di conoscere voi pur disgustandomi quello che fate, tu in primis. quindi sorella, vai con dios che non sei tu che hai concesso la tua benedizione, ma io che sono tollerante con* le persone come te e posso arrivare a "degnarle" della mia presenza*. fino a che non si permettono di giudicare o di insultare me o chi sta vicino a me. tu, proprio tu, che non sei degna di lustrare un solo tacco di sole, ti sei permessa e ancora ti permetti di nominarla. vai dalla tua serena famiglia, va...ah no, non è il fine settimana, in settimana sei quello che sei. è nei we che fingi di essere quello che non sei


riguardo alle famiglie ti posto un bel post di sole giusto di ieri:
*ognuno dovrebbe parlare per sé*

io nomino chi voglio, o pensi che dobbiamo essere tutti ostaggi delle tue stronzate?

e ti ricordi che sole era come me? hai degnato anche lei della tua presenza? 
se fossi in lei non mi piacerebbe tanto leggere questa cosa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu puoi parlare per te e te soltanto. Non sai che tipo di relazioni ho io qui sopra e cosa pensa di me la gente. Soprattutto non sai come sono io e cosa penso io. E manco te ne dovrebbe fregare più di tanto, credo.
> 
> Anch'io ti tollero appena e ti trovo disgustoso il 90% delle volte. Ma è il mio punto di vista, mica lo estendo agli altri per farmi forte.
> 
> ...



ah sì ? e come mai io non dovrei averlo?


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2014)

che palle.

ma possibile che  sto cazzo di Alex,
 ha sempre problemi con tutti?
oggi quello, domani io, poi quell'altra...
questo ha scambiato il forum,
 per il suo diario personale.


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah sì ? e come mai io non dovrei averlo?


perché tu insulti. lei no


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu puoi parlare per te e te soltanto. Non sai che tipo di relazioni ho io qui sopra e cosa pensa di me la gente. Soprattutto non sai come sono io e cosa penso io. E manco te ne dovrebbe fregare più di tanto, credo.
> 
> Anch'io ti tollero appena e ti trovo disgustoso il 90% delle volte. Ma è il mio punto di vista, mica lo estendo agli altri per farmi forte.
> 
> ...


Il tuo punto di vista hai tentato di propagandarlo talmente tante volte, anche nel recentissimo passato, che se avessero dovuto darti retta probabilmente a quest'ora mi avrebbero sbattuto fuori quale persona non gradita e tu, cara mia, ne avresti ben goduto. La realtà, molto più semplicemente, è quella che ho scritto poco sopra. Lo so io, lo sai tu, e lo sa chi legge, anche l'utente random. Chi ha fatto entrare Quintina nei discorsi tra te, Alex ed il resto del forum sei stata tu. Non io, lo hai fatto tu. Ed io non mi devo ripigliare di nulla, visto che scrivo il vero. Ma vero verissimo.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah sì ? e come mai io non dovrei averlo?


Ma fai un po' quello che ti pare, ma chissenefrega.


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2014)

a Sole a cui voglio un gran bene e che stimo veramente...
perchè penso che nessuno sia capace di scrivere come tante volte ha scritto lei, 
senza sentirlo veramente di starne fuori, di non immischiarsi.
non ne vale la pena e ti faranno a pezzi!!!!


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> che palle.
> 
> ma possibile che  sto cazzo di Alex,
> ha sempre problemi con tutti?
> ...


rileggiti tutto e poi ripeti quello che hai scritto perché io non sono andato a cercare nessuno. non ho nominato nessuno e mi si è venuto a cagare il cazzo quindi pure tu, adesso che vuoi? almeno leggersi tutto prima di scrivere qualsiasi cosa?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non hai nemmeno un campanello?


No tesoro sono all'antica :rotfl: Ho ancora il batacchio :singleeye::carneval: ovvia ora vo a ninna che di strullate anche oggi ne ho dette il giusto :canna:


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il tuo punto di vista hai tentato di propagandarlo talmente tante volte, anche nel recentissimo passato, che se avessero dovuto darti retta probabilmente a quest'ora mi avrebbero sbattuto fuori quale persona non gradita e tu, cara mia, ne avresti ben goduto. La realtà, molto più semplicemente, è quella che ho scritto poco sopra. Lo so io, lo sai tu, e lo sa chi legge, anche l'utente random. Chi ha fatto entrare Quintina nei discorsi tra te, Alex ed il resto del forum sei stata tu. Non io, lo hai fatto tu. Ed io non mi devo ripigliare di nulla, visto che scrivo il vero. Ma vero verissimo.


Va bene, ok.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> che palle.
> 
> ma possibile che  sto cazzo di Alex,
> ha sempre problemi con tutti?
> ...



Che farai domani?  Io pensavo di andare al luna park.
Che libro leggi ultimamente?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> rileggiti tutto e poi ripeti quello che hai scritto perché io non sono andato a cercare nessuno. non ho nominato nessuno e mi si è venuto a cagare il cazzo quindi pure tu, adesso che vuoi? almeno leggersi tutto prima di scrivere qualsiasi cosa?


AVVISO. Quarta elementare, ma neanche: terza. Avviso.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Va bene, ok.


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AVVISO. Quarta elementare, ma neanche: terza. Avviso.


beh, un bel passo avanti a te che stai ancora all'asilo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> perché tu insulti. lei no



dire che è un'ipocrita non è un insulto, è la verità
e con quintina si è comportata veramente da schifo.

adesso chiedi pure agli amministratori che mi bannino


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a Sole a cui voglio un gran bene e che stimo veramente...
> perchè penso che nessuno sia capace di scrivere come tante volte ha scritto lei,
> senza sentirlo veramente di starne fuori, di non immischiarsi.
> non ne vale la pena e ti faranno a pezzi!!!!


Grazie Spider, seguo il tuo consiglio e me ne vado a letto. Ma non perché mi fanno a pezzi... perché vado a guardarmi un film su Infinity, lo trovo più costruttivo


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> rileggiti tutto e poi ripeti quello che hai scritto perché io non sono andato a cercare nessuno. non ho nominato nessuno e mi si è venuto a cagare il cazzo quindi pure tu, adesso che vuoi? almeno leggersi tutto prima di scrivere qualsiasi cosa?



dico la mia.
 dico che devi smetterla, e che il tuo atteggiamento non ti fa onore.
può essere successo qualsiasi cosa, c'è un tempo per tutto.
è evidente da quando ti leggo che ci sia un passato non superato...
ma no n farlo pagare alla tua compagna.
comunque qui dentro non lo risolverai, almeno te ne rendi conto?
sembri una pianta di spine riflesse...appena ti toccano...parte un mondo,
 un mondo di accuse e rancori.


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dire che è un'ipocrita non è un insulto, è la verità
> e con quintina si è comportata veramente da schifo.
> 
> adesso chiedi pure agli amministratori che mi bannino


beh se vogliamo parlare di schifo tu ne sei la regina


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*ALex*



@lex ha detto:


> è inutile che ti spieghi se non vuoi capire. c'era un'atmosfera in questo forum con queste persone che per me si è persa. contenta? quando fai così però ti prenderei a calci sui denti Minerva. Ma sei tu. E va bene così


Capisco hai finito di fare i tuoi porci comodi,coglionazzo da strapazzo vero?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Tu*



@lex ha detto:


> che per il 90& delle voltenon lo sto cagando di striscio. come merita, peraltro. detto questo si, mi dà fastidio che scrive post e post e nessuno gli dice un cazzo. io non finisco di scrivere sterm... che mi vedo scrivere post infastiditi...echecazzo!


Tu non mi caghi di striscio perchè ti faccio una merda coglione mio.Tu sai che scrivi stronzate,e sai bene che io scrivo cose accadute.COGLIONe,stermy con te aveva solo che ragione e spero torni al più presto debosciato.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non mi caghi di striscio perchè ti faccio una merda coglione mio.Tu sai che scrivi stronzate,e sai bene che io scrivo cose accadute.COGLIONe,stermy con te aveva solo che ragione e spero torni al più presto debosciato.


Se per questo anche il conte ha ragione su di te. Ha detto anche troppo poco. Nessuno ti caga manco i tuoi "amici" che si vergognano a quotarti per darti ragione per evitarsi le figure di merda che fai ogni volta con le bugie che dici. A presto


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Io*



@lex ha detto:


> Se per questo anche il conte ha ragione su di te. Ha detto anche troppo poco. Nessuno ti caga manco i tuoi "amici" che si vergognano a quotarti per darti ragione per evitarsi le figure di merda che fai ogni volta con le bugie che dici. A presto


Non sono io quello che ha aperto un sondaggio per chiedere se devo andar via o restare...,credo che fra me e te non ci sia proprio nessun termine di paragone.Sei come il conte se non peggio,non hai nessuna credibilità,e chi ti conosce da tempo sa bene chi sei e cosa sei.Spero che stermy torni presto.....!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

:girapalle: 

( Brunetta)


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Alex*



@lex ha detto:


> Se per questo anche il conte ha ragione su di te. Ha detto anche troppo poco. Nessuno ti caga manco i tuoi "amici" che si vergognano a quotarti per darti ragione per evitarsi le figure di merda che fai ogni volta con le bugie che dici. A presto


Sei stato fortunato,sulla tua strada non hai mai incontrato la persona sbagliata,ma tranquillo che arriverà anche per te quel giorno,fidati.:up:


----------



## oceansize (21 Maggio 2014)

Ma quindi, ricapitolando, Brunetta e Persa/Ritrovata sono la stessa persona?


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

e millepensieri come sta?


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ma quindi, ricapitolando, Brunetta e Persa/Ritrovata sono la stessa persona?


se è persa non è ritrovata


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei stato fortunato,sulla tua strada non hai mai incontrato la persona sbagliata,ma tranquillo che arriverà anche per te quel giorno,fidati.:up:


Ho scritto esattamente quello che tu hai acritto a me. Ipocrita. Quwllo che va bene per te va bene anche per me. Se ha ragione stermi con me ha ragione il conte con te. La differenza non te la dico sarebbe troppo per il tuo fegato.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono io quello che ha aperto un sondaggio per chiedere se devo andar via o restare...,credo che fra me e te non ci sia proprio nessun termine di paragone.Sei come il conte se non peggio,non hai nessuna credibilità,e chi ti conosce da tempo sa bene chi sei e cosa sei.Spero che stermy torni presto.....!


Ieri hai scritto il contrario. Fai oace con quei due neuroni avariati che ti ritrovi. Fai pena. Cambi idea da un giorno alk'ktro secondo convenienza. Bandieruola, ipocrita e falso


----------

